# Xbox one headphone / mic question



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I have recently discovered online gaming and have become addicted to Forza Horizon 3 Playground games. The trouble is i have no mic but can hear everyone else talking. 

My question is whats the best way to sort out a mic without buying gaming headphones ? I have a great pair of headphones i like using but the 3.5mm cable doesn't have a mic on it. My headphones have a 3.5mm inlet so the cable is removable so I'm just wondering if i can replace it with cable that has a mic on it, would that work ?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Did you not get the plugin mic/headphone with the xbox ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not got hands free headphones for your phone ? They'll have a mic in them 

Standard Xbox headset is about £15 and really good if not


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Didn't get a headset with my xbox 

I have iPhone 7 so its lighting connector headphones 

I have just been looking on eBay and reviews online seems i can get a half decent set for around £30


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

where are you located you could have my head set what came with mine to get you going if your local to me and want them


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I got a set with my xbox1, they plug into the controller.
I used them once and after 5 mins was fed up with the hoards of immature children that seem to frequent xbox live, been in the box ever since.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm in Glasgow


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

markcaughey said:


> I'm in Glasgow


bit far for a drive out for a drive out for me


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Where about are you ?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

im in the merseyside/cheshire area,let me see if iv got any small boxes lying around i will post them to you will PM you tomorrow for address and send them friday if thats ok


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

I just bought my son Hyper x cloud core headphones from maplin and for £40 they are so much better than the £80 ones they replaced,well worth the money


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought I wasn't a headset kind of gamer, try a pair & you'll soon change your mind!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

tightlines said:


> im in the merseyside/cheshire area,let me see if iv got any small boxes lying around i will post them to you will PM you tomorrow for address and send them friday if thats ok


Don't worry about it mate, I've found an aux cable with mic that I'm going to try out. Really appreciate the offer though, thanks :thumb:

I'm sure most of the gaming headphones are great but I spent quite a bit on the headphones I already have and they are outstanding so I would like to use them if possible. I will report back and let you know if the cable works


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

markcaughey said:


> Don't worry about it mate, I've found an aux cable with mic that I'm going to try out. Really appreciate the offer though, thanks :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure most of the gaming headphones are great but I spent quite a bit on the headphones I already have and they are outstanding so I would like to use them if possible. I will report back and let you know if the cable works


no probs mate :wave:


----------

